# Ry Cooder



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

... at Massey sometime in June.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Would.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, if I don’t die in my sleep tonight I’m probably gonna get a ticket for this tomorrow.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw him in Ottawa a couple of years ago with Ricky Skaggs, superb.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

trying


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking pretty sold out.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Also in Calgary Aug 10. Saw him with Lindley a few years ago. Sublime.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Also in Montreal, 29th June.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Got my seats for Calgary. 6th row orchestra seats, which for some reason were $22 cheaper than the 1st to 5th row so I decided to go cheap. Presale code is Festival if anyone wants to get in early, on sale to the public tomorrow.

I assume he will be at the Edmonton Folk Fest too, since it's the same weekend.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw him at Massey mid-seventies, solo acoustic. Awesome musician, with a very wide CV.


----------

